
The rise of “homeless” media: Publishers that don’t require home pages or apps - awwstn
https://medium.com/thoughts-on-media/the-rise-of-homeless-media-97e031c8b319
======
mei0Iesh
How is that any different than something like television, or a magazine, or
newspaper, or cinema? Nobody used to visit a studio. They produced content for
something like ABC, which is one of the main feeding troughs for mass
consumption.

But that's mass consumption, where it's feeding ground for swine. I look at
things like Twitter, and I see a big pile of spam. Spammers following spammers
to spam their spam to spammers. I won't be producing content for channels like
that, just like I wouldn't write on Medium.

But keep singing to the choir, and boosting your "following", and watching
numbers rise... as if they meant anything. Just like people realized calories
could be empty, someday the general public will awaken to the obvious concept
of _empty follows_.

------
CM30
Just remember the slight problem with this 'let third parties host your
content' thing.

Namely, you lose control over what you can say and how you can present it. A
media company who operates purely on social media is going to be in deep, deep
trouble if anything they say annoys the network that's hosting their content.
It's like being a massively popular Youtuber who has to worry about content ID
and things being taken down at the drop of a hat.

If it seems like a good deal now, then watch out, it'll bite you in the arse
if any controversy comes along.

